# Idle problem



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

For some time now, my idle simply dies. Cold or warm engine it suddenly dies.
I looked for anything wrong or disconnected, removed and cleaned the IACV
and motor, nothing helped. Sometimes it does it more often than others.
I think it happens more often when warm, but I am not sure.
Above 1100RPM it works fine. At idle if I am quick and hit the gas when it starts dying, it picks up and runs like everything is ok, a few seconds later it may suddenly die.
Please help, It can't continue like this.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like a loose vacuum hose.


----------



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

brianw said:


> Sounds like a loose vacuum hose.


If it is, it is well hidden. I have checked for vacuum leaks.
I do see the need for a more carefull inspection. This weekend
I'll go through with a fine tooth comb.
Any other possibilities?
Thanks.


----------



## PathFinderDriver06 (Nov 16, 2005)

Does it starts from the first time?
Or sometimes you have to start it twice?
and what year is your max?


----------



## max556 (Jan 15, 2005)

PathFinderDriver06 said:


> Does it starts from the first time?
> Or sometimes you have to start it twice?
> and what year is your max?


It starts right away every time.
It is a 2000, the problem is intermittent.
I have good days and bad days where I have to restart constantly.


----------



## Carp12000 (May 15, 2006)

*did you fix the idle ?*

im having the same problem right now, my car is doing the exact same thing your describing and its a 2000 if you found out what was wrong let me know because i cant find whats wrong with it


----------



## mang0 (Jul 2, 2006)

You need to have the computer readings from a Nissan dealer; you could have an intake air leak- a bad AIrflow meter -a bad throttle air regulator some of them leak antifreeze in the intake and short out the ECU also.


----------

